# My Favorite Dry Rub



## texacajun (Sep 25, 2010)

I grew up on Texjoy steak seasoning. After i moved out of state 18+ years ago i had trouble finding anything like it. Thank goodness you can order it on-line now. You can still get it anywhere there is a Jason's deli in small  4.75 oz size. I order it in the 5 pound sizes and use all Texjoys dry seasonings to make my own rubs. I think its the best stuff around. Any one ever heard of Texjoy? Here is there website http://www.texjoy.com/


----------

